# Gui Problem



## Guest (10. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade mit der Netzwerkprogrammierung. Konsolenbasierend funktioniert auch alles, doch leider scheitere ich gerade an einer Sache:

Auf meinem Client soll ein Java-Client laufen. Dieser verbindet sich dann auf den Server. Der Server soll dem Client dann eine GUI zurückschicken, mit der der Client dann Daten bearbeiten kann.

Nur wie kann ich eine Gui übertragen? Files,... sind kein Problem. 

Im Forum habe ich leider auch nichts passendes gefunden. Kann mir jemand schnell weiterhelfen? Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg wenn ich an RMI denke?


Vielen Dank!


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Ntakzugul (10. Okt 2007)

Hmm ..

muss das GUI (die?) vom Server gesendet werden? Wäre es nicht einfacher die Oberfläche direkt in deinem Client verfügbar zu machen?

Ansonsten wäre dass, was du machen möchtest mit einem Applet vergleichbar, das eine die Clientseite einer Anwendung darstellt.

Grüße

Ntak


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2007)

Über RMI geht das ganz gut. So gut wie alle Komponenten in Swing sind Serializable. Probleme bereiten nur einige 
Listener etc., die nach dem Deserialisieren neu initialisiert werden müssen.
Wenn du alle solche "Plugins" über einheitliche Schnittstellen zur Initialiserung versiehst und einen ensprechenden
Container für diese Plugins implementierst, sollte es ziemlich einfach in der Anwendung werden.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Okt 2007)

Das hhört/liest sich ja als ob's eine Art grafisches Terminal wäre .. ?!

Was macht denn die Client-Server Anwendung?

- Alex


----------

